

Twitter hack DNS change - sucuri2

I configured the http://sucuri.net network monitoring to look at twitter, facebook and lots of other big sites.<p>That's the alert I got yesterday:<p>"
Modifications:
3a4<p>&#60; twitter.com has address 128.121.146.100<p>&#60; twitter.com has address 168.143.162.52<p>&#62; twitter.com has address 66.147.242.88<p>---
This alert was generated by the Sucuri Network Integrity Monitor. Log in to your dashboard at http://sucuri.net.
"<p>So yes, it shows the DNS change, but doesn't tell where/how they got access. Btw, it also shows how important it is to monitor your DNS/whois for changes.
======
icey
That's cool and all, but it doesn't really tell us anything that we didn't
already know.

~~~
sucuri2
It tells what the IP was during the hack ( I didn't see anywhere mentioning
it).

Plus, it is a good wake up call for everyone to look at your DNS more
closely...

And, it shows that my little startup project ( <http://sucuri.net> ) is indeed
useful :)

